
America’s secret role in the Rwandan genocide - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/sep/12/americas-secret-role-in-the-rwandan-genocide
======
zacurry
"The US was monitoring Ugandan weapons shipments to the RPF in 1992, but
instead of punishing Museveni, western donors including the US doubled aid to
his government and allowed his defence spending to balloon to 48% of Uganda’s
budget, compared with 13% for education and 5% for health, even as Aids was
ravaging the country. In 1991, Uganda purchased 10 times more US weapons than
in the preceding 40 years combined."

It's wrong on so many levels, but I want to concentrate on this.

So basically the us government gave away the tax payers money to murderers,
which they used to buy weapons from U.S defense companies. How many more
deaths will the greed of the companies cause.

